# are flywheel keys all the same?



## Seattle

Can I go tho a place like home depot or lowes and get a flywheel key? or are they specific made for each model?

thanks


----------



## richardr

no, you would need the model and code from the engine or if you go to a repair shop, just tell them the brand of the engine and they would most likely know what flywheel key it uses


----------



## bugman

They are specific to each brand... any briggs key fits a briggs..... etc. Just be sure to use OEM keys, not aftermarket.... not up to the qualtiy.


----------



## rake60

Tecumseh uses several different types of keys, but as bugman says Briggs
are usually all the same. I often use Stens aftermarket parts, but would 
avoid the generic parts.


----------

